# Frightened goats



## Sandi (Jul 27, 2015)

We brought home two 2-month old doelings yesterday and placed them in their new pen. Sadly, they appear to be very apprehensive toward people. These girls have food and water which they haven't touched, and it looks like they haven't left their shelter. I've offered them a treat, but they seem terrified of me. Any suggestions for getting these two out and eating? Should I stay away from them for a day? I'm worried they'll dehydrate or grow weak.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go sit in the pen with them.


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

You should handle them to, they are wild until they are tamed, so the more time you spend with them the better. They'll resist being picked up, but do it anyways. They'll get used to you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Time, patience, treats, feed, love, chair and soft voice.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sit in the pen with treats and read to them. The sound of your voice needs to become familiar to them. I sing to mine but they are as tone deaf as I am so it doesn't scare them. lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally normal behavior. Good advice given. At this point I wouldn't handle them at all. They need to learn to trust you & it may take awhile.


----------



## Sandi (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Here's what's happened since I posted: By mid-morning the girls were very hot and panting hiding inside their new shelter, so I did an intervention by flushing them out into their new surroundings. They immediately drank some water and then relived themselves. I did this twice more during the day. Each time, the girls seemed to grow a little more sure of themselves, braver around me, and they even sampled a few things to eat in the shade. (By the way, they still aren't the least bit interested in the special treats I've offered. I think that will come when they trust me more.)

I've tried sitting with them patiently, but today they were definitely the winners of that game! At least I know they're hydrated now. Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they still drinking milk? I know some wean at 2 months, but that seems awful young to me. I wean my kids at 3-4 months, unless they are huge buck kids!


----------

